# Could you lend my friend a hand?



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

My friend Dawn has entered her puppy in our local TV stations pet of the week contest. Basically if Zeus the dog wins the vote, her family would be eligible for a family pack of tickets to Schlitterbaun, a water park in Texas.

The reasons why Dawn should go and not us with my cute bunnies? Dawn has been goin back and forth to Texas Childrens Hospital with her 6 month old Daughter Jillian who has spina bifida. To me, I think a little fun would be a welcome treat for the other 3 kids..

Dawn emailed me and said there is no limit to how many times you can vote, all you need do is enter the numbers like a *captcha* and click vote..you don't have to sign up or register or nothing like that..

So ima be sittin here voting 50 bajillion times to beat the other entrants..lol

Thanks guys...


Z

http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/



Go down to the first page...2nd dog- it's Zeus, the dog jumpin into the blue kiddie pool.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted!! I voted only once so far but I will go back later and vote some more! I hope they win!!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 3, 2008)

voted!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a-voting.... it says only every 15 minutes though, and I'm off to bed now pretty much, but I did it 5 times, and I'll go back on tomorrow! 

Such a nice thing to do for someone, and I'm sure they really could do with a break! 

Jen xx


----------



## Orchid (Jul 3, 2008)

I will be a voting fool!

I really do hope they get to win, that would awesome. Let us know the outcome!

Not doing too bad...#4 of most popular...

Got get up to around 270 though to beat the number 1....we are at 98 atm.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 3, 2008)

voted  I'll do it some more tomorrow too, in between festivities.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

Voted, have it open...... says I can vote every 15 minutes..... will do


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie...i voted....i have to go out now..but i'll vote again when i come home this evening.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 4, 2008)

okie dokie...I have voted as much as I can tonight...and even put something up on my myspace about it all....maybe it will help...


@ 112 votes 


G'nite everyone


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted and will keep voting!


Speaking of Schlitterbaun....we send our solar products to that park. The sticker that goes on the backs of our solar key chains and zipper pulls are so cute!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Voted, and will keep doing so while I'm online this weekend!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you checked this lately??? They're in 1st place right now by just a bit....let's keep voting!


----------



## Orchid (Jul 5, 2008)

When I went to sleep last night he was still in 4th...waking up, checking email, went to vote and see 1st place....AWESOME!

Hope we can keep it there!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 5, 2008)

down to 2nd, but I just voted again...and will keep going.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 5, 2008)

I was just made deaf by Dawn's kids screaming into the phone..

Thanks so much guys...you can vote every 15 minutes throughout the month of July..


----------



## missyscove (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm impressed.

I sure do hope they win.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm voting right now and I'll continue to vote 2x a day! 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2008)

Still #1! Go Zeus, Go!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2008)

Too bad the grand prize winner is by random drawing.

Still yet - they're currently at first place wtih 481 votes...second place has 462. I'll try to vote several times per day whenever I'm on the computer...


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

Okayy I have voted once and i am going to keep it up all day and keep refreshing it so every 15 mins i can vote - once I get into something like this i never stop until they win


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

I've voted loads of times now, still trying to remember to do it every 15mins when I'm online... I really hope they win!


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

I have voted like 5 times come on ppl we can do it - do it for the family 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 6, 2008)

Zeus had a nice lead last night - but today he's only ahead of 2nd place by 14 votes (currently he has 554 - 2nd place has 540 and 3rd place has 509....4th place is back around 200 votes).

I'll try to continue working on this today - but I'm bumping this up so others can work on it too.....with all of us doing this - maybe we could aim to get him up to 1,000 votes by tonight???


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2008)

I've voted twice today so far...that lead is narrowing!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

The weekly winners are by popular vote - the grand prize is a drawing. 

I think we have her winning but there is a shephard closing in!!! :shock:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 6, 2008)

As Dawn says..it's not the shepard mix we're worried about.. it's that danged dog Sweet Pea.....

dog nap the dog we are..lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Sometimes it lets me vote twice in a row  I've voted about 10 times today, I think? I'll keep going! When's the vote end?


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

Comon ppl lets get her too 1000 we can do this xx


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 6, 2008)

End of July..


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

Everyone i am talking to on msn is voting every 15 mins as well - I'm getting everyone I know on it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2008)

*Awesome!! *

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Everyone i am talking to on msn is voting every 15 mins as well - I'm getting everyone I know on it!


----------



## Orchid (Jul 6, 2008)

At my last vote we had 630 votes!

I vote as much a day as I can and will continue to do so!


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Come on everyone lets keep voting keep voting woooooo


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

We lost the lead... 

Maybe the bump will help out.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

I was reading the rules - if they can just win one of the weekly prizes - they'll get the trip to the water park....so it isn't like we have to keep it bumped up all month long...just long enough for them to get a weekly prize.

The winner is partly based upon number of votes received - not sure what else it is based on....

I think we just have to keep bumping this up till Thursday sometime to win this week.....

....and yes, I just voted again....


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

Right.

I was just the 800th vote.

We're just 16 behind Gracie, but only 30 ahead of Sweet Pea.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, I've now set an online timer to remind me to come back here and vote every 15 minutes.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been voting. If I understand this correctly, if they are #1 this Thursday then they get the tickets? That would be sweet!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh- that Sweet Pea dog is catchin up!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

It just let me vote about 5 times in a row...... :? :biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL.. it let me do it like 5 times too!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 7, 2008)

I am totally cheating... but Dawn sent me this and I had to share... here is the baby.. Jillian.. or Jilly-Bean.. checking the stats... ok she just likes pushing keys..

Isn't she just the cutest thing EVER?

Love love LOVE the doo rag.. like she left her chopper outside..lol..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 8, 2008)

The sweet pea dog is like 5 votes behind us!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 8, 2008)

I voted, and I'll vote more in 15 minutes.

Goodluck Zeus!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 8, 2008)

Ugh.. that ugly dog is ahead now... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll keep going whenever i can, i'll get my Mum to do it she is the only person on MSN at the moment!

EDIT: Also am i right that they don't actually win this, they only get put in the prize draw for it?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Jul 8, 2008)

I will vote every 15 minutes too.


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

OH NO Quick everyone vote hes 2nd hes 2nd lets get him to the top to the top straight to the top 
YYAYAYAYAYZYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

8 more votes to be equal with that other dog...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be voting all day today. Unfortunately, I'm flying to Greenville in the morning for a 2-day business meeting, so I won't be able to vote Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Zeus is in the lead by two votes at this moment!! Keep on voting everyone.


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

YES he's in the lead but keep voting it could all change!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

He's still in the lead woooooo


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2008)

I've just seen this (thanks to Peg for putting it in the 'Today' post). Keep the votes coming!

Jan


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

QUICK EVERYONE VOTE I HAVE 8 PEOPLE INCLUDING ME VOTING EVERY 15 MINS BUT THE OTHER 2 DOGS ARE CATCHING UP AGAIN VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww man, he's crept back up again.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Man, we're neck and neck right now! Zeus is in the lead.:run:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 8, 2008)

That stupid dog is kickin our butts!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Go Zeus!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 9, 2008)

Cmon guys.. todays.. the last day!!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 9, 2008)

Cmon guys.. thursday is the last day!


----------



## Becca (Jul 9, 2008)

QUICK EBERYONE VOTE VOTE IT ENDS TODAY WHAT OMG VOTE VOTE VIOTE THAT STUPID "SWEET PEA" IS IN THE LEAD GRR

http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/index.php?mode=most

VOTE ZEUS

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it wrong of me to hope Sweet Pea's nails pop the floaty and she gets elimated from the competition?

Right now.. at 2:55 am central US time.. were tied for first...

C'mon everybody!!!



LOL.. I love this.. I am havin so much fun.. thanky kindly jeebus..


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 9, 2008)

OMGosh, I just realised he is a Spinone mix :shock:. I LOVE the Spinone breed, they are totally awesome. there was one at Crufts (saw it on TV) and he was a doggy blood donor because they have something like a universal type blood (something like that) so their blood can be used for most dogs. Even more reason to vote now :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 9, 2008)

Zeus is steaming ahead now!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 9, 2008)

Somethin is seriously astray with the Sweet Pea thing.. he gained almost 160 votes in a period of 10 minutes.

We have less than 24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm.. I think they're cheater cheater pumpkin eaters! :shock:Ah well, we'll still kick their butts!

When does the contest close, Zin?

Uhh.. they just gained 23 votes in the last 10 minutes :shock:.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Still neck and neck. Sorry I can't vote a lot tonight. $5.00 every 10 minutes at the hotel is too expensive!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Zeus2095

Sweet Pea 2078


----------



## Spring (Jul 9, 2008)

Now..

Zeus 2099
Sweet Pea 2109
31 votes in5-6 minutes? uh... :shock:

*COUGH*

Someone isn't playing fair!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 9, 2008)

It ends at some point tommorrow..


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry folks - I leave in 15 minutes for my sleep study....I can vote one more time (I've voted quite a bit though today..).

I'll try to check this first thing when I get home tomorrow....


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's vote out little hearts out people.. it's down to the wire people.. spread the word ya nerds...lol


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 10, 2008)

Woah, just came on this morning and Sweet Pea is 378 votes ahead of Zeus...

I'll vote all day I hope we can make it! I can vote on the downstairs computer too.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been at school all day and mum texted me saying that not so swet pea is in the lead by a lot of votes i could not do anything about it at school but now im home i have all my mates voting there hearts out!

I could vote on the laptop and the computer but now my stupid computers internet is down and the laptop won't let me vote come on everyone vote vote vote vote he needs to win omg im telling all my friends i just wish it would let me vote on here grrrrr


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still voting- and have been all along. That STUPID Sweet Pea is in the lead with 3022 points!!! :shock: Nooooo!

What time does the contest actually end?


----------



## Becca (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah what time exactly?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

They MUST be cheating, they must be... the votes have gone up by like 15 in ten minutes! Steve said there's many different ways of hacking it so you can vote more often.... :? GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Becca (Jul 10, 2008)

Comon ppl keep voting keep voting we can make zeus win woooooo



he only needs 262 more vote to win -


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 10, 2008)

wELL STEVE NEEDS TO SHARE THE INFO DANGIT..LOL..

Dang.. im so excited I cannot control my CAPSLOCK button..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 10, 2008)

We have until 5 pm central time USA


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 10, 2008)

Now down by a mere 170! Go Zeus!


----------



## Becca (Jul 10, 2008)

theres only about 60 between them now come on everyone we can do it


----------



## Becca (Jul 10, 2008)

HES IN THE LEAD WOOOOOOOO KEEP VOTING THKUGH KEEP VOTINGGO GO GO http://photocontest.freedom.com/kfdm/pet/profile.php?itemid=13


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2008)

Keep the votes coming.. only a few more hours!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2008)

The forum was down at the time or I would have posted it. I was talking to Zin on the phone about 3 pm to tell her that the votes had been reset to 0 at about 2 pm....and she called her friend. 

Turns out they got an email telling them....

*THEY WON FOR THIS WEEK!

*They aren't eligible to win the next week weeks since they won this week but they are still eligible for the grand prize which is a random drawing (if I remember right).


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 10, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

[align=center]*WOO HOOOO!!!!*
[/align]
[align=center]*We did it!!!*
 [/align]
arty::dancingorig:inkelepht:inkbouce::bunnydance::highfive:arty0002::yahoo::weee::weee::yahoo:arty0002::highfive::bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht::dancingorig:arty:



That is the best news! I'm so happy for them!! Of course, it wasn't just us.... There were lots of people outside the forum who voted hard too, and I probably didn't vote as much as others, but I'm SO happy for them!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

I did read that right, though? They win the trip to the water park this week? If not, I've just made a right lemon of myself with all those smilies lol... That's how I understood it anyway? :?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Opps ... I just finished voting before I checked this thread to see they won.

Zeus is in the lead again.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> wELL STEVE NEEDS TO SHARE THE INFO DANGIT..LOL..
> 
> Dang.. im so excited I cannot control my CAPSLOCK button..


Sorry Zin, I didn't see this til now! :? One of the 'tips' he shared with me was to delete cookies after each vote, which I tried, but didn't work, otherwise I would have posted it here... 

He didn't tell me anymore, as they would have involved actually hacking the site lol, and I thought that had that been discovered, might have lead to disqualification!:shock:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 10, 2008)

[align=left]_I received the following email below just now!!_[/align]_

[align=left]
Thank you all SO SO SO SO SO much for this. More than being able to get away for the day - the spirit of all of this and how you guys just rallied aroundus with this is such a huge and empowering blessing. Thank you for this. Really.

THANK YOU - each and every one of you that voted. Your friends, family -everyone!!!

YOU GUYS ARE JUST AMAZING.

I am so blessed to know you all!

Dawn



-----Original Message-----

From: Lance Edwards [mailto:[email protected]] 

Sent: Thursday, July 10, 2008 3:06 PM

To: dawn[/align]
Subject: Congrats! Your Pet is Cool!

I wanted to let you know that your pet won this week's round of voting for the KFDM Coolest Pet Photo contest.

You can come by our station and pick up your prize, a family four-pack of tickets to Schlitterbahn waterpark in Galveston.

We'll feature Zeus on Live at Five tonight during the Humane Society segment.

I also want to let you know that Zeus will not be able to win during the next two rounds (make it fair for everyone!) but he'll still be eligible for the GRAND PRIZE on July 31st.

Congrats, any more questions then ask me!



Lance Edwards

KFDM Interactive Content Producer



Enjoy Your Day!






[align=left]
[/align]_


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 11, 2008)

No they are in a prize draw now... 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Yay for Zeus and his family!!!arty:

I'm so glad he won. Another great RO success strory! It just goes to show what we can do when we all pull together for a common cause.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2008)

Wonderful news . I am so pleased Zeus won, and I hope they have an awesome day out. Also - good luck for the Grand prize draw 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Orchid (Jul 11, 2008)

I am so glad to see they won...I have been voting even though I haven't been around here....wondered why the numbers all dropped lol...


----------



## Becca (Jul 12, 2008)

:grouphug:bunny18:toastingbuns:thankyou:arty0002::group2:


YES ALL OUR AND OTHER PPLS HARD WORK PAID OFF - I COULDN'T GET ON THE FORUM WHEN HIS VOTES WENT BACK TO 0 AND I WAS WORRIED AND WAS SOO ANNOYED I COULDN'T GET ON AND SEE IF HE WON AND IF HE WON THE HOLIDAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
xxx


----------

